# Year in review



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Being that most of us are done for the year this would be the perfect time for some reflection. I find that every fishing outing is a learning lesson for me either I learn from my skunkiness or from my jackpots.. So let's hear it your reflections..


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Fishing is fun. Working, not so much 
Fishing from a kayak is lots of fun, but getting smashed into docks due to boat wakes isn't as peachy. :redface:
Buying fishing gear isn't as much fun as catching fish 
White perch may be small, but they're sure fun to catch bobbing around in a 13' plastic boat while throwing tiny jigs on 4lb test 
Work less, fish more 
They don't call it "Rocktoberfest" for nothing


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

1.) Don't sleep in a sedan on a long fishing trip.
2.) Bring drugs in case of a skunk.
3.) Run n gun till you find em'.
4.) Be a multi-species, open-minded fisherman.


----------



## Hysteresis (Oct 20, 2010)

*Happy Holidays !!!*

I knew someone had to start this thread and who could be more appropriate that Sr. KMW, or aka “the short black guy at the point?” I had been fresh water fishing forever but it was just a late spring-earlier summer thing when fishing was easy. I only started salt-water fishing since July this year and mostly at SPSP. Too ashamed to admit that long time ago I did spend several years somewhere by the Pacific Ocean (It was less than an 15 minute walk from the house to the ocean) but I never had a chance to do any fishing. Surf fishing was so much more exciting that fresh water and I had a true blast this year with more than 20 stripers over 20 inches, about 50-60 croakers, and blues numbered in three digits. But this is not just about fishing, it is also about finding out who you are. I used to think I was some kind of a nut but I could always find bigger nuts and crazies in the sand or at the pier and that makes me feel quite normal about myself. Anyway I and many other newbie’s should owe a lot of gratitude to KMW and other P&S veterans for sharing their knowledge and experience. I wish you happy holidays, and of course, better fishing in 2011.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*my body count for the year is.............*

129 striped bass (most between 20-30) and one fourth were 31-38 inches, and 39 croakers, exponential perch, spot forever, skate (lucky me) 5 total! one catfish, and as for largemouth bass-79 (most were 18-24 inches).
I am done until late feburary. :fishing:

I am *not *a braggart, just specific. Most stripers were caught in a "barrel" spring run, between feb, and early april.


----------



## Hysteresis (Oct 20, 2010)

BAYFISHER said:


> 129 striped bass (most between 20-30) and one fourth were 31-38 inches, and 39 croakers, exponential perch, spot forever, skate (lucky me) 5 total! one catfish, and as for largemouth bass-79 (most were 18-24 inches).
> I am done until late feburary. :fishing:
> 
> I am *not *a braggart, just specific. Most stripers were caught in a "barrel" spring run, between feb, and early april.


Talking about nuts and crazies, here is one more. But I did catch more catfish than this guy, about 10 at SPSP and too many to count at Susquehanna River.


----------



## Hysteresis (Oct 20, 2010)

Fresh/Saltmaniac said:


> 1.) Don't sleep in a sedan on a long fishing trip.
> 2.) Bring drugs in case of a skunk.
> 3.) Run n gun till you find em'.
> 4.) Be a multi-species, open-minded fisherman.


I have no problem agreeing with 3.) and 4.) and I am not sure about 1.). As for 2.), it definitely makes me think right now you are not in Hanover, MD, but someplace called _*Hangover*_. Well please forgive me this might just be my whisky's talking.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Only went fishing a few times this year...but they were successful times.
Opening Day:









Delaware Offshore:









Windmill Point with son and Parents:









Aqualand Marina on Halloween:









In 2009 I got skunked the few times I went fishing. Not sure what the difference was, but I'm hoping for more luck like in 2010. I think I'll go hit Lake Anna once before the end of the year.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Well for me, every time I go fishing it's a good day. I'm not at work or home doin the honey do list. If I catch, GREAT if not, that's fine as well. I enjoy being outdoors doing what I love to do. Problem is....I don't get out like I should. Work is largely to blame for that.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

It was a very mediocre year as far as fish caught, but experiences gained are always great. I entered the realm of kayak fishing this year, so that cut down on my time on the pier & surf. I did, however, get to experience some true surf fishing at 3R. Fishing the ocean surf was on my "to do" list for 2010. I didn't get any keeper striper this year...I didnt really try that hard from the shore. I trolled a few times in the kayak, but being so new to this, I was mostly experimenting...not much success. 

Next year shall be interesting


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Great year*

I didn't fish the Spring Run, however I made up for it at the "alley".
Banged the croakers this year.....best year since I got here (MD).
I caught so many perch that I switched to lures and proceeded to catch bigger ones...
Did the sweet water thing (lakes) and probably won't do it again. Comparatively little fish compared to the salt.
Hit the Morning Star with a great captain and banged some excellent seabass.

Wish I coulda fished with some of you guys more...............


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

So far all have been great post.. 

What I learned...

Well i got reminded a bad day fishing is better than a good day at work. :beer: Also that I need to constantly think out the box. I think sometimes as anglers we take what the "old salts" say as gospel, and most of the times they're right. However keeping an open mind, and trying new things will make you a better anglers at the end of the day. I have tried my best to become a student of the game, and reach out to people all around the world and see what they're doing, and try to add it to my Saltwater fishing game. 

Also like mentioned a couple post ago be FLEXIBLE! I try to target the fish that are around and not what I want to catch.. So using 5\0 hoping for rocks when I know the Perch are bitting wont be happening next year. LOL

With gas at over $3 a gallon, and the price of everything else I have learned next year my fishing trips will have to be more strategic. I'm a guy that likes to sleep in his own bed, but sometimes pulling an all nighter, or when in DE getting a cheap motel will probably result in a better outcome... 

I learned a well engineered Distance Spinner (for me) will out perform a convential in real world fishing situation..

One more thing.. This year for me DISTANCE MATTERED! I know a lot of people say it's over rated but there were plenty of times when I was the only one of the beach catching (croaker, spots, blues, etc...) and 9 out of 10 times I was out further.. Sometime being about to place a bait 130+ yards makes all the difference..

*The bad..*

I learned to make sure im up on my oil changes before jumping on the beach. Having your truck cut off on you during a surf fishing trip isn't a good feeling.

No more CHEAP Chinese knock off Power Pro as shock leaders.. I had a Custom SUR1508 built and lost the top half of the rod in the water at SPSP... Jumped in and still couldnt reach it in time..


----------



## Pinch (Oct 30, 2010)

*year n review*

well, i havent been very active on this site. i also havent had much time to fish since ive been in afghanistan siince april. i did however link up with thaimonkee and skunktastic for some fishing at spsp end of october during my r and r. keeper stripers, perch and some big cats. cant wait for spring when i get back to hopwfully meet more of u guys and start kayak fishing. deployment - no fishing. deployment cash-more fishing in 2011. stay safe all through the holidayss and a word of advice if you like clean water ans good fishing dont travel to the stan.


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Here's what I thought about the few times I did get out this year and the many times I got weathered out, "worked" out or honey do list out of many fishing trips.

Not to be too target specific (or greedy Lol) in searching for my "Moby Dick" (Red Drum, the 45-50 Rock off of AI)
This has reminded me in the fact that fishing is fun period. It doesn't matter if I catch dink or catch a big skunk. Just being out there is a great day or night.

2 kids, kids sports, wife and a job that requires a lot of travel doesn't leave too much time for fishing or family. I can't get rid of the wife and kids so I'm going to look for a job that's going to keep me in the area for more family and fishing time.

Happy Holiday to you all!!! Best of luck to everyone for 2011.


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

It really wasn't that great of a year for me. I got my car in Sept, before that I could only fish very close to home or when my family decided to go somewhere or my dad dropped me off to Centennial or Patapsco. When I got my car I made a few trips to SPSP and Metapeake. One night at SPSP was really good but I had to leave when they started biting, Metapeake was hot the first of the 2 trips I made there but the pier was too crowded and they were biting mostly in the left corner and I was to the right so I got 1 nice blue and got to cast net some menhaden and spot. Then I got skunked in OC and thats the last trip for me till tog season opens. Next year should be better for me.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

this year has been interesting. fished at Piscataway park/ colonial farm (ft wash) in early March & caught some Monster WPs (most were females in the 11-13in range). then in late march caught some at Waysons cnr & Jug bay but not quite the size as my previous adventures. in mid April caught croakers down at PLo, but shouldve gone to Solomons as they were hittin there at the same time & nobody really knew. than fished at Bushwood, chaptico wharf, piney point & 2 new places i wont reveal but are very productive in the daytime.

from june to october went on 4 charter trips. in june & july i went to crisfield
on my first 2 charters & did well. my 3rd charter was at deale island & caught some real nice croakers & near jumbo spots. my last charter was at Deltaville , Va where every1 on the trip caught atleast 60 jumbo spots (12-14in) and some keeper trout.

one of my best outings was down in the tidewater area where i fished at
Buckroe pier during Labor day sunday & the 2nd week of October. caught my 1st keeper flounder there as well as some nice size croakers & jumbo spots.

finally fished at NB & caught some nice WPs near the end of october before the cold came in.

next year (GOD is willing) ill fish for WPs in march; croakers in april/may; porgies in late may/early june; flounder up in NJ in late june; hatteras nc in july; spots & blues in late august to october ; & stripers in late october early november.

*HAPPY HOLIDAYS !!!*


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

kmw21230 hit the nail on the head when he said distance mattered. I got called truthfully challenged a few times because I said I was catching when no one else was. I was casting as far as I could with excellent hang time. The only thing that sux'd was reeling in during the "bait spot" run of [email protected]#@#$%$#@ bait stealing squirts..LOL


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

What's up big Rad!!!! I feel your pain! It gets old really fast when you have to crank that handle tons of times. For me it's like 100-130 rotations to get my rig back in. Which sucks when you're getting bait size fish. What I have found is sometimes you can hit a pocket of deeper water that gives you access to larger (still small) fish. Example if Im fishing the point (spsp) and you can get_* to or past *_where to water seems to meet you have a better change at getting the 8-9 inch spots instead of the 2 inch spots. I have found the same for the Blues too..

A place like Romancoke I feel if you can get_* to or past*_ the Bouy (120-130 yards) you will be in the fish. They also seem to be larger too...

One of the drawback to placing your bait that far is chances are the current will be stronger and if you're using the same weight sinker as others you will drift as far as 30 degrees either way. Just my observation...



Big Rad said:


> kmw21230 hit the nail on the head when he said distance mattered. I got called truthfully challenged a few times because I said I was catching when no one else was. I was casting as far as I could with excellent hang time. The only thing that sux'd was reeling in during the "bait spot" run of [email protected]#@#$%$#@ bait stealing squirts..LOL


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

earl of DC said:


> adventures. in mid April caught croakers down at PLo, but shouldve gone to Solomons as they were hittin there at the same time & nobody really knew. than fished at Bushwood, chaptico wharf, piney point & 2 new places i wont reveal but are very productive in the daytime.


It's funny you mentioned that.. I was lucky enough to be given info on a new spot that a friend has had lots of luck at. I like you wont give it up, but I'm dying to try it when the croakers start hitting..


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I remember wasting my time at PLO while you and your crew cleaned up at Hog's Point.. That area seems to be very productive, but since i dont have access I had to settle for what was open to me.. I might have a spot that may produce just as well... Time will tell! 

It's always cool to see who's going to post the first picture on opening day!!!! LOL



HuskyMD said:


> Only went fishing a few times this year...but they were successful times.
> Opening Day:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Im glad you got to the coast.. I hope it wont be your last time..



MetroMan said:


> It was a very mediocre year as far as fish caught, but experiences gained are always great. I entered the realm of kayak fishing this year, so that cut down on my time on the pier & surf. I did, however, get to experience some true surf fishing at 3R. Fishing the ocean surf was on my "to do" list for 2010. I didn't get any keeper striper this year...I didnt really try that hard from the shore. I trolled a few times in the kayak, but being so new to this, I was mostly experimenting...not much success.
> 
> Next year shall be interesting


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

This has been one of the *best *fishing year for me. 

- The croakers finally showed up in decent numbers (not size though, but keepers nonetheless) at SPSP.
- My annual fall trip to DE for lings was a success. Too bad the cold weather came quick and stayed that way.










- I had my best fall striper season ever in terms of keepers.
- I even landed a keeper Sea Trout at PLO. My 1st one in about 8 yrs.








- Another surprise was I caught a Spec at SPSP.








- Caught my PB Sea Mullet at Hatteras Isl.
- Caught lots of blues here in MD and DE.
- Finally, ended my fishing season with a suicide run to FLA with a group of friends (4 of us) for some SheepsHead action and we tore them up.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Tuna,
That Flordia suicide run sounds like a blast!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

kmw21230 said:


> I remember wasting my time at PLO while you and your crew cleaned up at Hog's Point..


I have a crew?


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

Fishing this year was awesome. love the smell of the ocean and would go everyday if i could. Fished DE 75% of the year so next year planning fishing different spots and relax more on fishing trips. no more of the 48 hours straight fishing. lol


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*The pass 2 years I have*

not been able to fish much. 

The housing market ^%^$#. Which means the wife is not making any $$$. So no extra $$ to fish; with 2 mortages. 

Been working on getting our other home ready to sell; it is finally on the market and we have a contract. It better work out. 

This year I also had to my left knee scoped. So in 3 years I have had both knees scoped and the right one is so painful. Need a partial knee replacement. 

Next year I hope and pray to fish as much as possible.


----------



## dcheng01 (Dec 1, 2010)

AtlantaKing: I feel the same way.. I'm more excited about fishing than working.

Bayfisher: Do you fish on a boat?


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

HuskyMD said:


> I have a crew?


 yep.... CT, and the rest of your entourage..


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

kmw21230 said:


> yep.... CT, and the rest of your entourage..


Hey, hey, hey, get it right. I'm the ringleader, Husky's part of my crew.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

My bad.... I wont make that mistake again...


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

I started my yr getting a ticket for fishing w/o licence on New yr day [could have beat it]

Feb: I hit 4mile after the blizzard....nothing

March/ April: I chased some bass and crappies on the potomac 

May: I fished in old inlet tackle tourney...I had a blast we only caught doggies ....will try again next yr

June: I fished a bass tourney on the Potomac and came in 2nd place out of 110 angler's ....I landed a very nice trophy and check  

July: I fished another bass tourney a got crushed 

Aug: I went on a family vacation to Mobile, AL....I hit a 20-30lbs king mack and ended up landing a 5ft blk tip ...I felt hopeless watching my king get shredded by sharks 60-80 yards out 

Sept :I hit duck pond looking for snakeheads but found some small bass instead ...I hooked up with KMW, fourstep, metro and other at spsp we got into some nice blues at nite

Oct: Narrows gave up some nice rocks I saw a few 30's caught by others I couldn't get over 25....Some friends started there fall/winter crappie tourney on the Washington channel it was nice watching slabs come over the railing

Nov:the same as Oct ...I got into some small bass in front of the pentagon

Dec: I hit the pentagon on the 5th nothing ....

Highlight:The June tourney I felt like KVD 

Lowlight: Watching my king turn into a shark


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Kid you put some serious time in..


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

You have to play to *WIN*!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

AtlantaKing said:


> Hey, hey, hey, get it right. I'm the ringleader, Husky's part of my crew.


uh yeah, he who catches the most fish would have that designation..

Like the man sez: work sux, rather be fishin'

Gotta start a log for 2011 of all fishing trips..

2010 has been one big blur!! too much workin' & drinkin'..:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

I had a good year in the Upperbay fishing for Rock, Catfish, Whiteperch and Croaker.
Some of the best days fishing from my boat I caught more then 20 Rock over 30".
One of my best days fishing from shore was the day after the big flood on Oct.1..I took a walk along the shoreline to see what kind of damage there was, there was debris all over the place and the water was chocolate brown. I saw a guy fishing and asked him if he caught anything and he said no, I chuckled and told him I didn't think he would. then I saw another guy fishing down a ways, I wasn't even going to ask him if he caught anything but I did anyway. he told me it was his best day fishing ever, he was only there for a little while and caught 30 fish, half keeper Rock and the other half Catfish. he hooked up a peeler and told me to watch, it will only take two seconds to catch one, he casted out and had a nice fish on right away, I ran to the store and got some peelers and started catching right next to him..it was awesome. we both agreed that a lot of fish and crabs probally died or were sluggish from the flood and the bigger fish that survived were taking avantage of it


----------



## Rich60 (Apr 11, 2010)

A very good year fishing for me overall. Started the spring season fishing AI for the spring run - caught lots of sharks and skates but got skunked on bass. However met some new friends. Spent the summer surf fishing for kingfish, flounder and croakers and did exceptionally well on kingfish and one memorable morning when I caught more croakers in 30 minutes than I knew what to do with. Spent several outings fishing Ft Smallwood pier with my 2 daughters and will never forget their joy and fun as they caught spot, WP, baby rocks, and the notorious needlefish - stands out as the highlight of the year. Finished out the fall fishing AI and getting the skunk on bass but cherishing the experience as always. I love the ability to drive out on the beach to find the solitude away from work, traffic and life in general which outweighs catching anything in a lot of ways. SPSP continues to frustrate me and I can't seem to get there at the right time due to work but hoping that will change for 2011. 

Happy Holidays to all and good luck in 2011


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

kmw21230 said:


> My bad.... I wont make that mistake again...


Come one, if was going to be my entourage, I'd require a little better fashion sense...have you seen CT's shoes?


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

HuskyMD said:


> Come one, if was going to be my entourage, I'd require a little better fashion sense...have you seen CT's shoes?


No i haven't but I know he lives in NOVA so im guessing Gator Skin Gucci Loafers.. LMAO


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I agree.. I told myself next year I will be taking a log with me..



1obxnut said:


> uh yeah, he who catches the most fish would have that designation..
> 
> Like the man sez: work sux, rather be fishin'
> 
> ...


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I think I've only taken a log while fishing once - we were at Chincoteague and I really had to go - I left it buried in the sand.


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

HuskyMD said:


> I think I've only taken a log while fishing once - we were at Chincoteague and I really had to go - I left it buried in the sand.


only once? I doubt it..LOL


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*If you'd said*



HuskyMD said:


> I think I've only taken a log while fishing once - we were at Chincoteague and I really had to go - I left it buried in the sand.


I left a log while fishing.....LOL

Dat is some funny stuff right there


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*The Million $$$$ Question*

What I want to know is what did you wipe your A$$ with? NASTY SOB"S LMAO.......

I hope Chris or CT didn't shake your hand afterwards... LOL


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I believe I was with CT and Ron. Anyway, there are times when you just don't wipe...


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

I have learned this year to better organized. For some strange reason I can never find what I need and buy another when there are 2 more like it in the shed  .


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

it was a mediocre year for me too. But some of that was because I didn't get out as much as I usually do. Started the spring with some trout from a few of my favorite ponds, then did get a few croaker in the late spring/early summer. When blues finally came in, did get a few of those, but nothing huge like last year, I think the largest was maybe about 16". 

No rocks for me this year, though I tried later in Oct and early November before the cold just got to me. Next year I will have to suck it up, take a sedative, and get out on a boat.

Once nice thing was I did finally get over to Rehoboth and fish at CHP a couple times, which was my first time there.


----------

